# Need help for table and tail.



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Since you have few dog shows to take him to acclimate him to all the sights, sounds, smells etc. I think you should work on getting him socialised.

Take him out regularly where there are a lot of people. The more exposed he is to different people and places the calmer he will be in the ring.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

truelovepoodles said:


> Since you have few dog shows to take him to acclimate him to all the sights, sounds, smells etc. I think you should work on getting him socialised.
> 
> Take him out regularly where there are a lot of people. The more exposed he is to different people and places the calmer he will be in the ring.


Yes we are working on the sociolizing, the only problem its the insecurity on this country people who walk their dogs gets assaulted or even killed by robbers to take their pets and sell them mostly if its a pure breed dog. 

So we can only take him to places wit security like malls, graveyards or ONE turist park even in this park I have to carry him since there's many feral dogs (some of them have mange) who are attracted by the nearby outdoor restaurants.

I can't even walk him around my house, there have being people walking who were robbed and there was a kidnapping some years ago. :/

Anyways when I take him to places like the malls, people come and touch, pets him or take pics, he lets them do it unlike in shows, his tail sometimes comes up often after walking like 15 minutes and he pays attention to treats. :angel2:

We suspect the stress is from the barks of dogs, microphones or the echo in the shows since most of them are in stadiums. :alberteinstein:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My puppy was a little shy when we got her. We started taking her out several times a week. In puppy class they told us to take them to two new places a week. Last week they had us have her stand still while a stranger touched her. The only way to make your pup more confident is by getting him out there amongst sounds and activity enough times so he realizes everything is okay. If you had a place where lots of dogs go, that would help. My puppy has blossomed and is not shy at all now. Your dog being older it will be harder to do. 

I am sorry you live in a country where people steal purebred dogs. I know that is true because a friend from work had her purebred dogs stolen more than once when she lived in South America before she moved here. 

Again, the only way to make your dog more confident is to expose him to as many noises, sights, people and smells as you can. Try to make things always positive. There is no other way.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you, we are going to take him out to new experiences, maybe it would work if I offer him new things more yummy than his normal treats?

Its sad about the dog theft, years ago we had a male boxer and he was stolen when my brother was walking him offleash.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Take the to the nearest big store and stand outside with the table and ask people to come up and pet the dog on the table. A few times with this type of exposure will help with the shyness. Buoy used to never trust men but he stands like a rock now. I used to take him to the guys after their fishing tournament and asked them to go over his body and touch his kahunas. You just need practice for then to gain confidence. Be patient and make sure it is always a fun time at the show and especially in the ring. In the ring is the Only time they get smoked liver so they are very attentive for when they can get a little piece. If not food driven then a very special toy they get after they exit the ring.


----------

